# London Zoo's Rep's????



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

Whats the retile house like, going down there for the day tomorrow, looking forward to it, never been before!!????

Cheers Guys!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Haven't been in a few years, but last time I was there it was nothing short of fantastic!

Best part of the zoo IMO!


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

rubbish! 

you will be better going to Cold Blooded ...


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

wOOt!

Surely it hasn't changed that much since I was last there? I remember the reptile house being quite big with plenty of hots, gators and some large monitors also??? The rest of the zoo isn't that great though.


----------



## Roadrage (Sep 17, 2008)

I went in the summer, was a bit dissapointed with the reptile house if im honest, they have plenty of species to see but the up keep of their housing is in much need of a revamp imho.Paint peeling etc in many of the housings and the glass in many of them needed a good clean.
Add to that by the time we left i was £100 lighter for 2 adults and 1 child including the parking and eating.
I would advice taking your own food and drink if you arnt already.

All that said it was a nice day out but im not sure i would go again soon.

Hope you have a good day out.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

yeh coldblooded is just as good,i was there a litlle while ago is worth looking theyve got sum nice lizards like shingleback skinks and stuff in london zoo tho.


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

I think that its a bit small, from what i can remeber! The bird cage thing was the best bit!
If your up north chester zoo has a great reptile house but even thats gone a bit small.
Lukin at reps is alwys gud whatevas on show


----------



## snakes11573 (Aug 16, 2008)

If you are travelling by public transport pick up one of the pamphlets for days out in London from the Station as it has a voucher within that will give you two admissions for the price of one.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

I went in the summer & tbh I found the reptile house disappointing. Scruffy, disorganised & cramped (although the Egyptian Tortoises were great). That being said the Kimodo Dragon enclosure was impressive


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

That was the problem, the something millions they had set aside for reptile facility redevelopment were spent on the komodo facility and the old one left to rot. I think for a zoo in our countries capital (using “our” very lightly) it really is a disgrace. All this money the government is spending on the Olympics and one of the most historic attractions in the city is falling apart. London zoo has not changed In the 20 years I have been visiting. 

Really annoying to be honest. 
That was the problem, the something millions they had set aside for reptile facility redevelopment were spent on the komodo facility and the old one left to rot. I think for a zoo in our countries capital (using “our” very lightly) it really is a disgrace. All this money the government is spending on the Olympics and one of the most historic attractions in the city is falling apart. London zoo has not changed In the 20 years I have been visiting. 

Really annoying to be honest.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

Tom_b said:


> That was the problem, the something millions they had set aside for reptile facility redevelopment were spent on the komodo facility and the old one left to rot. I think for a zoo in our countries capital (using “our” very lightly) it really is a disgrace. All this money the government is spending on the Olympics and one of the most historic attractions in the city is falling apart. London zoo has not changed In the 20 years I have been visiting.
> 
> Really annoying to be honest.
> That was the problem, the something millions they had set aside for reptile facility redevelopment were spent on the komodo facility and the old one left to rot. I think for a zoo in our countries capital (using “our” very lightly) it really is a disgrace. All this money the government is spending on the Olympics and one of the most historic attractions in the city is falling apart. London zoo has not changed In the 20 years I have been visiting.
> ...


 
I agree - lets be frank London Zoo is a bit of a shithole. It's constructed out of decaying concrete & those 'wonderful' listed buildings they cannot bulldoze were not fit for purpose 30 yrs ago let alone today. I hate to say it but I think it should be closed. I'm not saying that London should be without a Zoo but not at the Regents Park site.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Tom_b said:


> That was the problem, the something millions they had set aside for reptile facility redevelopment were spent on the komodo facility and the old one left to rot. I think for a zoo in our countries capital (using “our” very lightly) it really is a disgrace. All this money the government is spending on the Olympics and one of the most historic attractions in the city is falling apart. London zoo has not changed In the 20 years I have been visiting.
> 
> Really annoying to be honest.





gtm said:


> I agree - lets be frank London Zoo is a bit of a shithole. It's constructed out of decaying concrete & those 'wonderful' listed buildings they cannot bulldoze were not fit for purpose 30 yrs ago let alone today. I hate to say it but I think it should be closed. I'm not saying that London should be without a Zoo but not at the Regents Park site.


When did you guys last go?
Money is always an issue for places like this, but you can't deny all the new things around... Gorilla Kingdom, the new walk through aviaries, the indoor rainforest, the Komodos, the butterfly house... and if the plans for the aquarium are anything to go by that going to be amazing too...

It's only a matter of time until the rest is updated too.

It's always been one of my faves, because of the focus on smaller animals, especially the nocturnal ones. Most zoos have too many big things - elephants, zebra, rhinos, chimps, hippoes etc.... booooring!


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

i went round in the summer and was lucky enough to be treated to a trip behind scenes by the assistant curator of rep house there are a lot of things going on that will change it soon


----------

